
The 1990s Telecom Bubble. What Can We Learn? - tim_sw
https://25iq.com/2017/11/11/the-1990s-telecom-bubble-what-can-we-learn/
======
warrenm
I was peripherally involved in some of the CLEC excitement back in the 90s -
wrote a couple whitepapers in support of sales efforts on the part of a
company that did telecom billing software

